# Life in Nova Scotia



## Abbey1972 (Apr 4, 2014)

Good day friends, 

i intend to settle in Nova Scotia, kindly brief me about the cost of living in Halifax. I will like to know about accomodation and feeding. Are there good food and affordable housing? kindly help with some information.

Thank you for your anticipated reply


----------

